# Yet Another Non-DWA Venomous - Oxybelis fulgidus



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Thought I'd post up some pics of this girl here too - may not be DWA but still venomous and still stunning!









































































She's been enjoying the sun these last two days, I have her out in a flexarium filled with some of my mother's pot plants... thought she'd be quite inactive (like _Ahaetulla_) but actually she moves around quite a bit... she holds her bright green tongue out straight as she moves - tried to catch this but it's hard!

This snake actually reminds me rather a lot of _Thrasops jacksoni_ in that she is very, very alert - those big clear eyes miss nothing!

Enjoy!
Francis



Regards,
Francis


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

wow... she is stunning : victory:


----------



## mrteenie (Jun 9, 2008)

that is indeed a very sexy snakey


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Loving that green straw in the first pic!  Great beastie and pics


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

shes stunning  didnt know you could get asnake thats not DWA but still venomouse ??? <<< spelling issues. sorry


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Stunner indeed, I used to drool over these and _O. aeneus _as teen but never went as far as paying I will have to pass that hurdle one day :blush:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> shes stunning  didnt know you could get asnake thats not DWA but still venomouse ??? <<< spelling issues. sorry


it's rear fanged.

sorry about the late bump, but i'm curious as to whether you have this snake eating mice? i've heard they're VERY difficult to get to eat anything except lizards?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Kiel said:


> it's rear fanged.
> 
> sorry about the late bump, but i'm curious as to whether you have this snake eating mice? i've heard they're VERY difficult to get to eat anything except lizards?


No problem I'm always happy to talk about my snakies!

_Oxybelis_ (the South American Vine Snakes; my specimen) are actually not difficult to get onto f/t mice or chicks... literally at the time you were posting yesterday mine was eating three small mice with gusto... fortunately all the work had been done for me with this specimen by Carpy, who had it imported. It's a shame this species doesn't come into the country more often as it can do very well in captivity.

_Ahaetulla_ (the Asian Vines Snakes/ Oriental Whip Snakes) are the ones that are very hard to get onto rodents... they will usually take lizards and small frogs readily, but will also take live fish from a water container - their binocular vision combined with the elongate snout gives them acute vision and great depth perception and accuracy - _Oxybelis_ can snatch a hummingbird in mid-flight; _Ahaetulla_ will happily "go fishing" with great success...

Regards,
Francis


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> No problem I'm always happy to talk about my snakies!
> 
> _Oxybelis_ (the South American Vine Snakes; my specimen) are actually not difficult to get onto f/t mice or chicks... literally at the time you were posting yesterday mine was eating three small mice with gusto... fortunately all the work had been done for me with this specimen by Carpy, who had it imported. It's a shame this species doesn't come into the country more often as it can do very well in captivity.
> 
> ...


 
Cracking snake there buddy


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Lovely snakes!

I love their little threat tongue display, I was looking after a wild caught pair before and every time I walked by or disturbed them they would stick out that tongue and leave it extended until I went away, they cracked me up. 
It's like with other snakes the threat would be huffing, puffing, rattling, hooding up or flattening their bodies and gaping, whereas these guys stick their tongue out at you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

May I ask why some individuals in these species have circular pupils opposed to keyhole shape?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Lovely snakes!
> 
> I love their little threat tongue display, I was looking after a wild caught pair before and every time I walked by or disturbed them they would stick out that tongue and leave it extended until I went away, they cracked me up.
> It's like with other snakes the threat would be huffing, puffing, rattling, hooding up or flattening their bodies and gaping, whereas these guys stick their tongue out at you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


The ones with circular pupils are _Oxybelis,_ the south American genus (my animal). The keyhole-shaped pupils belong to _Ahaetulla sp._ (the Asian genus).

I like the tongue threat display as well. My animal also holds its tongue out as it moves, when I give it the run of the garden it always has its head held high off the ground with the tongue thrust forward... an interesting behaviour!

Francis


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mate hate to be the one to tell you this, but I fear it might be able to squeeze through them their bars...go check on it.:lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Mate hate to be the one to tell you this, but I fear it might be able to squeeze through them their bars...go check on it.:lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
OMG! OMG! I went to check - and it's gone! Gone it is! Oh woe is me, to see such days, that my snake has - oh, hang on a minute, it's here in the nifty vivarium taking up a whole corner of my room. Whew! That was scary!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Now that is a nice snake. :flrt:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Cracking snake there buddy


 
When will your next import from china be Andy??... Gutted i couldn't have a pair of the asian vine's this time round... they really are supreme looking snakes!!!! and that is a wicked looking snakey there in the pic!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Reptigirl03s (May 2, 2010)

dear???


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jabba212006 said:


> When will your next import from china be Andy??... Gutted i couldn't have a pair of the asian vine's this time round... they really are supreme looking snakes!!!! and that is a wicked looking snakey there in the pic!!!:2thumb:


 
Next import from china wont be until next year now bud, i have a fair few lined up for the rest of this year tho : victory:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Next import from china wont be until next year now bud, i have a fair few lined up for the rest of this year tho : victory:


 
Any Asian Vine's? right snakes ..wrong time kinda thing:lol2: maybe later on in the year...i'll defo have some..


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jabba212006 said:


> Any Asian Vine's? right snakes ..wrong time kinda thing:lol2: maybe later on in the year...i'll defo have some..


 
Keep your eyes peeled you might see some pop up in the next few months :2thumb:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

cool will do...cheers bud.. Will.:no1:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely snake, love the look of them & how bright they are


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Maisy's looking good!:flrt:

Hopefully one day you can find a mate for her.


----------

